# Darstellung von ' (Shift/Raute)



## vaporizer (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Für Sonderzeichen und Umlaute gibts in html ja diese Entities,
aber leider finde ich in keiner Reference die Darstellung von '
' ist dieses einfache Anführungszeichen welches auf Shift/Raute liegt.
wenn ich ' direkt eingebe dann wird ein \' draus.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## hpvw (10. Mai 2005)

Arbeitest Du mit PHP?
Dann müsstest Du [phpf]stripslashes[/phpf] verwenden.
Meines Wissens gibt es für das Hochkomma keine Entität, wie zum Beispiel für das Anführungszeichen (&quot.


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Mai 2005)

Wo gibst du es denn ein?
In HTML kannst du es bei Bedarf  mit *'* umschreiben.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2005)

Falls du mit dem Apostroph ein typographisches meinst, wäre das einfache rechte Anführungszeichen (U+2019) geeigneter.


----------

